# Sonic wheels!!?!?!?!? PIC



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Please someone tell me that these factory sonic rims fit our 1.4T american cruze's. This picture was taken at the chevy booth on the power tour this last year.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

The picture isnt showing p on my computer so Ill just try a link....

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj290/plrx/Corvette%20Runs/2012%20Road%20Trip/HRPT/GM%20Proving%20Grounds/GMPG36.jpg


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

He lies, didn't happen.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

They should the Sonic has the same bolt pattern as the Cruze.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Those are custom drilled...


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Mick said:


> He lies, didn't happen.


Who lies!?


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Those are custom drilled...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


From chevy to fit their car... So where can we get them!?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

They look exactly like the turbo cobalt rims


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Carid.com custom drills... 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> They should the Sonic has the same bolt pattern as the Cruze.


you also gotta think about offset.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

drmrman said:


> The picture isnt showing p on my computer so Ill just try a link....
> 
> http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj290/plrx/Corvette%20Runs/2012%20Road%20Trip/HRPT/GM%20Proving%20Grounds/GMPG36.jpg


There you go...


Those look nice! But what are they 12's lol


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

Prob 17's or 18's...... Good enough for me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

i highly doubt those are stock but could be wrong.


----------



## drmrman (May 29, 2012)

I agree they aren't stock but they are on a gm vehicle in a gm booth..... Curious who makes them. I want a set.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

they do look good but even gm will use actual aftermarket parts im sure.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

drmrman said:


> I agree they aren't stock but they are on a gm vehicle in a gm booth..... Curious who makes them. I want a set.


Chevy dusk had custom rims, and yet the Dusk trim will never see the light of day.


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

Those almost look like corvette wheels to me


----------



## ScarletFever (May 9, 2012)

Stock sonic 17's fit our Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruze Eco wheels on a Sonic. They look interchangeable to me...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ill take two pairs any day. I have seen this on the Cruze dusk or something like that.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Cruze Eco wheels on a Sonic. They look interchangeable to me...


Off topic. That's a nice Goat in the back ground.

On topic. I'm not sure I like those (wheels posted by OP) better than my current Eco wheels.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

They're interchangeable. I've got a set of sonic wheels as my winter wheels.


----------



## bradlaviolette97 (5 mo ago)

im Looking 4 chrome rims 5 Bolt pattern 15 inch 2013 Chevelet sonic


----------

